# Stingless bees from Philippines



## Honey Hive Farms

Honey Hive Farms,

They are pretty small compared to the honey bees we have.
Nice pictures

Tim Moore


----------



## coppermouse

Cute I saw them in Brazil. Only downside is they will only produce 500 g of Honey/year


----------



## Apo Mariano

Thanks! It's true, they only store small amounts of honey. What I'm after are bee pollen and propolis. Also, they don't suffer from parasites (mites) and CCD


----------



## jdmidwest

No stinger? How do they defend the hive?


----------



## Apo Mariano

Well they actually have stingers but it's too small and soft to actually hurt. Instead, they bite or annoy intruders by going inside your nose, ears, etc.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Here is my Do-It-Yourself Trigona pollination hive.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Here's an addition to my existing hive. This one I rescued from a local farmer who happens to believe that raising these bees is "goodluck" for gambling.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Transferred to another hive.


----------



## Apo Mariano

An unexpected guest at our vegetable garden.

Apis Cerana (Asian honeybee)


----------



## paul24

great!!!
u have a great colony..
Thats apis florea right?? locally known as Kyut..

by the way apo why are u using that hive box?? how are you going to split that colony??
we've been studying this bees for quite a while now and we are using a COCONUT SHELL as a hive...splitting is so easy you just have to split the shell and form it gain..
the bees will make their own queen sometimes 2 queens..

i will be posting some pix regarding this wonderful bees..
hoping to hear more from you!!


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> great!!!
> u have a great colony..
> Thats apis florea right?? locally known as Kyut..
> 
> by the way apo why are u using that hive box?? how are you going to split that colony??
> we've been studying this bees for quite a while now and we are using a COCONUT SHELL as a hive...splitting is so easy you just have to split the shell and form it gain..
> the bees will make their own queen sometimes 2 queens..
> 
> i will be posting some pix regarding this wonderful bees..
> hoping to hear more from you!!


Yes paul it is locally called Kyut or Kiyot but I believe this is not apis florea but Trigona biroi friese. 

In terms of the hive, it is called OATH(Original Australian Trigona hive). Splitting can be done by dividing the hive directly or soft splitting which I'm currently experimenting now. All these techniques I got from Australian stingless bee keepers. Also, Milea bee farm located in Luzon are using this hive. BTW, I was able to get my initial two hives from them. 

Please post pix of your stingless bees, let's try share our experiences and together learn about this wonderful creatures. 

Thanks!


----------



## Apo Mariano

BTW, I was also able to read about using coconut shell from a research in UPLB. The reason I didn't go that way is because my purchased hive was already using the OATH and it would be very difficult to transfer it to coconut shells. Another reason I read somewhere is that using OATH will have the advantage of more propolis production. Lastly, this hive would make it very easy to transfer from one place to another if ever I decide to do contract pollination in the future.


----------



## heaflaw

Very interesting. Please keep those of us with no knowledge of these bees and methods informed.


----------



## Apo Mariano

heaflaw said:


> Very interesting. Please keep those of us with no knowledge of these bees and methods informed.


Thanks! We'll do our best.


----------



## paul24

when i got back to my mentors farm i will ask for a picture...

sorry my bad its a apis florea...
that's great!
i think i know that place ..is that in bicol???
ive been thinking of doins the same, taking care of KIYOT..
but i will use the coconut shell first my mentor just thought me how to split it easily using the shells..
then when i have enough I will do the OATH method,
there are lots of native KiYOT here..the method using the shell is great when you are trying to transfer a native KIYOT to a permanent box or just build the colony in a progressive manner using additional shell..
thanks for the info Apo i hope i can visit ur bees i have been to kidapawan due to the nature of my job..:thumbsup:

Is it true that Trigonas can have 2 queens???


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> when i got back to my mentors farm i will ask for a picture...
> 
> sorry my bad its a apis florea...
> that's great!
> i think i know that place ..is that in bicol???
> ive been thinking of doins the same, taking care of KIYOT..
> but i will use the coconut shell first my mentor just thought me how to split it easily using the shells..
> then when i have enough I will do the OATH method,
> there are lots of native KiYOT here..the method using the shell is great when you are trying to transfer a native KIYOT to a permanent box or just build the colony in a progressive manner using additional shell..
> thanks for the info Apo i hope i can visit ur bees i have been to kidapawan due to the nature of my job..:thumbsup:
> 
> Is it true that Trigonas can have 2 queens???


Where is your mentors farm? I'm also interested in keeping european bees. Hopefully, you could share your experiences and techniques. 

By the way, my bees are just in my backyard currently and not in the farm. Soon, I will be relocating it so I could have many hives including honeybees.

Right now I'm trying to learn how to process propolis or where I could sell them in the future.

I have not yet heard about the bees having two queens. But now that you've shared it, I'll try to observed my hive. 

do you have bees now?


----------



## Apo Mariano

My first inspection of hive 1






























The beekeeper


----------



## Leandrogcard

coppermouse said:


> Cute I saw them in Brazil. Only downside is they will only produce 500 g of Honey/year


Maybe this species from Philippines produces only 500g, but many species in Brazil are a lot more productive. Only to mention some examples we do have:

- Manduri (melipona marginata): Up to 3 liters a year (with only 300 bees in each colony!).
- Mandaçaia (melipona quadrifasciata): Up to 4 liters a year (600 to 800 bees per colony).
- Yellow Uruçu (melipona Rufiventris): Up to 6 liters a year (3.000 to 5.000 bees per colony).
- True Uruçu (melipona scutelaris): Up to 8 liters a year (3.000 to 5.000 bees per colony).
- Tubiba (Scaptotrigona Tubiba): Up to 12 liters a year (up to 20.000 bees per colony).

Probably the stingless bee you had opportunity to see in Brazil was the Jataí (tetragonisca angustula), a species a lot smaller than the previous ones (and than the apis mellifera too), but highly adaptable and very common in most Brazilian cities, even the biggest ones. Their colonies bear up to 10.000 individuals, but being so tiny they can produce only from 0,5 to 1,5l of honey a year. 

Nevertheless, its honey have a very good quality and it was one of the first species to be kept in captivity in the most populated areas of the country. But nowadays they are only kept as pets, and not for honey production.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Trying my luck in baiting a swarm of apis cerana. This hive is based on the japanese hive designed for apis cerana japonica. I hope our native bees will adapt this design.


No frames unlike the langstroth design. The wire mesh will help hold the honeycombs in place once the bees start to settle in.











Beeswax are placed inside to attract bees. It is supposed to be melted and brushed on to the walls but I got too lazy. Lemongrass are also rubbed on to the walls as bee attractant.





























The top bar where the bees will attach their honeycombs.










Ready to go!


----------



## paul24

Apo Mariano said:


> Where is your mentors farm? I'm also interested in keeping european bees. Hopefully, you could share your experiences and techniques.
> 
> By the way, my bees are just in my backyard currently and not in the farm. Soon, I will be relocating it so I could have many hives including honeybees.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to learn how to process propolis or where I could sell them in the future.
> 
> I have not yet heard about the bees having two queens. But now that you've shared it, I'll try to observed my hive.
> 
> do you have bees now?



its in lupon ,davao oriental...they are actually conducting trainings to those interested in keeping honeybees...i am really so interested in learning how to take care of KIyUt..maybe you can recommend some books specific to this specie?if u dont mind..

i Could ask my mentor if there is a market in propolis then il tell you if what is his answer..
i heard Kiyut propolis is much expensive than mellifera, twice the price they said..


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> its in lupon ,davao oriental...they are actually conducting trainings to those interested in keeping honeybees...i am really so interested in learning how to take care of KIyUt..maybe you can recommend some books specific to this specie?if u dont mind..
> 
> i Could ask my mentor if there is a market in propolis then il tell you if what is his answer..
> i heard Kiyut propolis is much expensive than mellifera, twice the price they said..


You can try ordering a book from UPLB. I have tried asking them of the price, it's about 400 pesos plus shipping fee. I really didn't have any books in me, I just read about stingless bees in the internet. They are fairly easy to take care of, I now actually have 4 colonies. What you could learn from the book from UPLB is the processing of the propolis and honey. Right now, I'm still in the process of multiplying my hive so I'm in no hurry to buy the book just yet.

I'm tempted to raise Apis mellifera but I really want to go all natural. So, right now I'm now in the process of capturing my very first Apis cerana swarm.


----------



## Apo Mariano




----------



## Apo Mariano

After talking to an expert in Philippine stingless bee (E.J. Robberts), I've found out that I have two different species of stingless bees. The one I bought from Luzon, Philippines was Trigona Biroi Friese while the local (Mindanao, Philippines) bee is said to be Tetragonula Laeviceps. 

Here are the key differences I've observed so far:

1. Hive Entrance








Biroi - Guard bees are scattered on the entrance. 









Laeviceps - guard bees guard the hole entrance and does not come out.
- propolis in the entrance are intentionally covered with moss for reasons I still don't know.

2. Egg arrangement








Biroi - eggs arranged in pyramidal form and covered with wax/propolis.









Laeviceps - eggs arranged in a mesh structure with web-like propolis to hold it in place.


----------



## paul24

woow..so nice im currently hunting my own bees right now hehehe
theres a slot in bee training in my mentors farm the trainees they accepting are just limited if you want i can hook you up with him...
thanks for all the knowledgeable info apo...


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> woow..so nice im currently hunting my own bees right now hehehe
> theres a slot in bee training in my mentors farm the trainees they accepting are just limited if you want i can hook you up with him...
> thanks for all the knowledgeable info apo...


It's easy to find stingless bees. They are almost everywhere, even in your backyard. The one you might probably find is the tetragonula laeviceps.

Is the training still in Davao Oriental? There is a free seminar in January sponsored by the Department of Agriculture and the speaker is the owner of Milea Bee farm in Davao City.


----------



## Marvin Manila

hi sir i am new here. 
i am also a beekeeper. caught 18 trigona colonies last Wednesday just wondering how much did you pay for your two colonies?


sir apo, have you attended the beekeeping seminar at uplb? your name sounds familiar.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Hi marvin! Good to have a fellow kababayan here. That's a lot of colonies you captured in a day. Just be careful not to take all of them out in the wild. Where did you put all your 18 colonies? I haven't been to any seminars yet. I just study and research online.


----------



## Marvin Manila

i havent transfer it yet, i just wrap it with banana leaves to cover the parts that are xposed.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Apo Mariano said:


> It's easy to find stingless bees. They are almost everywhere, even in your backyard. The one you might probably find is the tetragonula laeviceps.
> 
> Is the training still in Davao Oriental? There is a free seminar in January sponsored by the Department of Agriculture and the speaker is the owner of Milea Bee farm in Davao City.





Apo Mariano said:


> After talking to an expert in Philippine stingless bee (E.J. Robberts), I've found out that I have two different species of stingless bees. The one I bought from Luzon, Philippines was Trigona Biroi Friese while the local (Mindanao, Philippines) bee is said to be Tetragonula Laeviceps.
> 
> Here are the key differences I've observed so far:
> 
> 1. Hive Entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biroi - Guard bees are scattered on the entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laeviceps - guard bees guard the hole entrance and does not come out.
> - propolis in the entrance are intentionally covered with moss for reasons I still don't know.
> 
> 2. Egg arrangement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biroi - eggs arranged in pyramidal form and covered with wax/propolis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laeviceps - eggs arranged in a mesh structure with web-like propolis to Ihold it in place.


I



Marvin Manila said:


> i havent transfer it yet, i just wrap it with banana leaves to cover the parts that are xposed.


Are you planning to sell it? I am looking to expand my colony of the biroi specie.


----------



## paul24

Apo Mariano said:


> It's easy to find stingless bees. They are almost everywhere, even in your backyard. The one you might probably find is the tetragonula laeviceps.
> 
> Is the training still in Davao Oriental? There is a free seminar in January sponsored by the Department of Agriculture and the speaker is the owner of Milea Bee farm in Davao City.


and when is that apo??
yes still in davao oriental...theres a bee farm in there specifically ORIENTAL BEE FARM..


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> and when is that apo??
> yes still in davao oriental...theres a bee farm in there specifically ORIENTAL BEE FARM..


I still don't have the exact date. Please PM me your contact number so I could txt you.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Honey pots from my tetragonula laeviceps.


----------



## Marvin Manila

yes.. i just dont know the quarantine and shipping procedure. ill ask my sister..
try researching on stingless be at bicol, specially the Balay Buhay sa Uma. :thumbsup:


----------



## Apo Mariano

Thanks for the info Marvin! They're still not selling colonies as of this moment.


----------



## paul24

just PM u my contact number apo..
BTW my mentor just received his Kiyuts from luzon through LBC... il ask him where did he brought it..
i think he pays 5k including the shipping ..


----------



## paul24

paul24 said:


> its in lupon ,davao oriental...they are actually conducting trainings to those interested in keeping honeybees...i am really so interested in learning how to take care of KIyUt..maybe you can recommend some books specific to this specie?if u dont mind..
> 
> i Could ask my mentor if there is a market in propolis then il tell you if what is his answer..
> i heard Kiyut propolis is much expensive than mellifera, twice the price they said..



apo how can u harvest the honey and pollen??
i found some teqs in the net on how to harvest the honey but none on the pollen
any ideas??
thank you apo


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> just PM u my contact number apo..
> BTW my mentor just received his Kiyuts from luzon through LBC... il ask him where did he brought it..
> i think he pays 5k including the shipping ..


Hi paul! I still didn't get any info about the seminar. I hope it pushes through. I'll text you as soon as I get confirmation.

How many colonies did he bought? maybe it's the tetragonula biroi specie since it came from luzon. Do you already have your colonies too?


----------



## Apo Mariano

paul24 said:


> apo how can u harvest the honey and pollen??
> i found some teqs in the net on how to harvest the honey but none on the pollen
> any ideas??
> thank you apo


The pollen, you will have to take it out manually. Meaning, you have to scoop each pollen pots before pressing and straining the honeypots. That is just my idea paul, the best way to know is to attend the seminar. Techniques about stingless bee keeping will be taught there.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz

We had a very hot day recently- the wind blew the hot air on to us from the desert. In my area it was 42C or 107F and hotter in some other parts of the state. There were a lot of losses recorded from our Stingless Bee Keepers. One guy lost 49 hives out of 70 and they were in the shade. I put wet towels over my hives with one end in the bucket so it had a wick effect and had no fatalities.

On another note, I am quite allergic to stingless bees despite the fact they do not sting. I have had about 10,000 honeybee stings with no ill effect but the stingless bees give a nip with their mandibles when you are pulling their nest apart. Don't know what they have on their mandibles but maybe it is a type of formic acid. These days I have to put protective clothing before going near them.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Thanks for sharing your story @Kidbeeyoz. I didn't know you have stingless bees in the US! Are these bees native in your place? What species do you have now?


----------



## Kidbeeyoz

No I am in Australia. We have species of Tetragonula here.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Kidbeeyoz said:


> No I am in Australia. We have species of Tetragonula here.


Oh sorry! I wasn't able to read your location. Is it the carbonaria specie? Your carbanoria is very similar to our biroi specie. Actually, I've been using a lot of australian articles about stingless bees since limited research were made in our country.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz

Mainly T Carbonaria and T Hockingsi in my area.

Maybe you would like to join our Native Bee Forum where a lot of interesting things get discussed. This is the link and my postings are under kidbeey

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ANBees/info

The best Stingless Bee Book in Australia has been written by one of the forum members.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Mainly T Carbonaria and T Hockingsi in my area.
> 
> Maybe you would like to join our Native Bee Forum where a lot of interesting things get discussed. This is the link and my postings are under kidbeey
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ANBees/info
> 
> The best Stingless Bee Book in Australia has been written by one of the forum members.


This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for sharing the link! I work mainly with stingless bees and hope to find a lot of information there.


----------



## Marvin Manila

sir apo, uplb bee program told me that i cannot sell biroi species in area were there is no sightings of biroi species.. reason is it may dominate other stingless bees.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz

Apo Mariano said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for sharing the link! I work mainly with stingless bees and hope to find a lot of information there.


Apo, have you joined our Yahoo group yet? If you have, post some photos of your hives and introduce yourself.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Marvin Manila said:


> sir apo, uplb bee program told me that i cannot sell biroi species in area were there is no sightings of biroi species.. reason is it may dominate other stingless bees.


Hi Marvin, that is very much understandable.I guess I'll just have to focus on T. laeviceps since it is very abundant here.

I just can't understand the reason why UPLB is also raising european bees. Won't it affect our native species too? Just a thought!


----------



## Apo Mariano

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Apo, have you joined our Yahoo group yet? If you have, post some photos of your hives and introduce yourself.


Hi Kidbeeyoz! Yup, I have joined already. Currently, I've just been lurking around the group. I will try to post some of my bees soon.


----------



## Marvin Manila

ah.. nice question.. European bees or apis mellifera are imported bees that cannot survive alone in our climate plus the possibility of this specie to be invasive is 0, because it cant reproduce on thier own, if there is a chance that the queen will be mated it wont last, she will just lay eggs for 1-3 mo then it will fail, another thing is our native apis cerana formely known here as laywan/ligwan are far more aggressive and invasive.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Marvin Manila said:


> ah.. nice question.. European bees or apis mellifera are imported bees that cannot survive alone in our climate plus the possibility of this specie to be invasive is 0, because it cant reproduce on thier own, if there is a chance that the queen will be mated it wont last, she will just lay eggs for 1-3 mo then it will fail, another thing is our native apis cerana formely known here as laywan/ligwan are far more aggressive and invasive.


Very informative answer Marvin. Thanks! But I guess with the introduction of this imported bees, we still can't take out the possibility of competition in terms of food sources which may affect our native species in the long run.

I assume they that they are not limiting the number of hives a beekeeper can have, right? So a beekeeper could have hundreds of imported bee colonies. I think it would surely disrupt the ecosystem of our native bee species.


----------



## Apo Mariano

Stingless bee ready to land









Guard bees on duty


----------



## Apo Mariano

Marvin Manila said:


> ah.. nice question.. European bees or apis mellifera are imported bees that cannot survive alone in our climate plus the possibility of this specie to be invasive is 0, because it cant reproduce on thier own, if there is a chance that the queen will be mated it wont last, she will just lay eggs for 1-3 mo then it will fail, another thing is our native apis cerana formely known here as laywan/ligwan are far more aggressive and invasive.


Marvin, here's another good reason why we need to reconsider bringing in imported honeybees to our country. It has he potential to wipe-out our native bee species.

news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...disease-declines-science-pollinators-disease/


----------



## Marvin Manila

about foraging, still, nothing beats the cerana, if you head, cerana is considered as a pest in Australia, because they are so invasive, thats how strong they are..
about the about disease, yes its true, it might affect our native bees, thats why uplb bee program are encouraging beekeepers and future beekeepers to use our own native species.. see link.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdimjATgqo0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrdFdk2bAAQ


----------



## Apo Mariano

Honeyflow


----------



## kalim1998

Apo Mariano said:


> Thanks for sharing your story @Kidbeeyoz. I didn't know you have stingless bees in the US! Are these bees native in your place? What species do you have now?


Hi Apo,

There are no stingless bees in the continental USA, not even in FL


----------



## Apo Mariano

kalim1998 said:


> Hi Apo,
> 
> There are no stingless bees in the continental USA, not even in FL


yeah they are tropical species. 

Here is a pic of my new queen.


----------



## Asura

Hi!I would like to know further regarding use of coconut shell for colony splitting!can someone please guide me!


----------



## Apo Mariano

Interested to keep Stingless Bees? Know more about them and how you can help save their declining number.
Browse through my blog for more info on native Stingless bee species found in the Philippines at http://bestfarmtreats.com.
You can also purchase two of the best book about Stingless Bees here:
http://bestfarmtreats.com/books-on-stingless-bees/


----------



## Apo Mariano

Sharing my experience in baiting a stingless bee swarm. 
http://bestfarmtreats.com/my-bait-hive-experience/


----------



## jwcarlson

What is the brood cycle like for these bees? How long from egg laid to bee emerged? Awesome pictures by the way! Neat to see the journey.


----------



## Apo Mariano

jwcarlson said:


> What is the brood cycle like for these bees? How long from egg laid to bee emerged? Awesome pictures by the way! Neat to see the journey.


I'm not really sure about the brood cycle. I can't find a lot of documentation about this species. I'm now looking forward to multiply my hives to at least 100 in the next two years.


----------



## alvinsambas

hi sir apo where you from particularly in cabacan? i have start to colony kyut native from mindanao i hope we can share ideas in the future.. Do you have any idea how to exploit the laevecips for multiple colony production? this is mine for 1 month old colony and split to 2.


----------



## Apo Mariano

alvinsambas said:


> hi sir apo where you from particularly in cabacan? i have start to colony kyut native from mindanao i hope we can share ideas in the future.. Do you have any idea how to exploit the laevecips for multiple colony production? this is mine for 1 month old colony and split to 2.
> View attachment 19266
> View attachment 19265


Hello @alvinsambas. Sorry for the late reply. Nice to know there are other stingless beekeepers here in Mindanao. Do you have a facebook account? I'm interested to talk and share ideas with about stingless bees.


----------



## John Ranier Castrence

Apo Mariano said:


> Trying my luck in baiting a swarm of apis cerana. This hive is based on the japanese hive designed for apis cerana japonica. I hope our native bees will adapt this design.
> 
> 
> No frames unlike the langstroth design. The wire mesh will help hold the honeycombs in place once the bees start to settle in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beeswax are placed inside to attract bees. It is supposed to be melted and brushed on to the walls but I got too lazy. Lemongrass are also rubbed on to the walls as bee attractant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top bar where the bees will attach their honeycombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go!


Kumusta po Apo Mariano.. I have to ask U about apis cerana indica... Will this kind of bees will fill ur 2 boxes with their natural honey comb like Japonica? I have a 2 colonies of cerana.. John


----------



## Luven

Re: Stingless bees, Hello Apo your first inspection of hive 1 on this picture how many days would it take to harvest more or less?


----------



## aap99ma

May I ask you friend where can I get the hive plans for Trigona bees like the one you have built?





Apo Mariano said:


> I just want to share my first stingless bee colonies. Hopefully they will survive!
> 
> Any beekeepers who are willing to share their knowledge about bees is most welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st hive strong start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd hive trying to keep up


----------



## bencan

Any update on stingless bees in Davao area. much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Apis Natural

Love this Honey. We go down to Peru in the Amazon 2x a year. I facilitate Ayahuasca Tours.
There is a family raising stingless bees in Puerto Gennerro on the Ucayali. I get a liter of liquid gold every year
them, maybe if lucky I can get 2 liters.
They have internet there deep in the Amazon, hey the Amazon is being lit up with pole lighting now, frigging strange after 30yrs
of exploring to see it change.


----------



## chcros

has anyone been able to locate this type of bees in the US?


----------



## Terence C.

I found these people who work with Filipino stingless bee beekeepers, and this is an interesting article on their site - https://www.anayalife.com/post/what-...less-bee-honey


----------

